# Clinically Pregnant with HCG of 24



## ickleboo (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi 
I tested positive yesterday but the results line nurse wasn't very positive and told me that although I am clinically pregnant I have low HCG of 24.  She said "sorry but we do sometimes get miracles".

I just wondered if there could be a good outcome to this or if I should just sit and wait to miscarry.

It was my first go at IVF and while I am grateful to know I can actually get pregnant, I just wish I wasnt in limbo waiting a full week to see if the hcg has increased.

Thanks


Ickle Boo xx


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

you should get another hcg blood test in 48 hrs and it shoud have doubled by then, you shouldnt need too wait a week , thats torture, hope all goes well

donn1


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Ickle Boo

Hollybags from the ARGC board had a low HCG - see quote.



Hollybags said:


> As Milly said, my HCG was 29 on official test day, but kept doubling nicely, and the result is currently rubbing banana into his hair! Hang in there, it's the doubling time which is more important than the actual numbers. Best of luck x x x


I would definitely get another HCG test in 48 hours because the key is whether or not your levels are doubling.

   Karenanna xxx


----------

